# Cheaper to buy furniture in Spain or buy it in the UK and transport it out



## Welshpaul (May 9, 2017)

Hi All,
Having a property built in Spain and will be ready shortly, anyone tell me if it's easier to buy my furniture requirements in Spain, or to buy in the UK and transport it out.

Looking at transporting it out the additional cost would be around £1400-£2000, however furniture such as rattan, beds seem a lot cheaper in the UK.


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

Have a look at Anticrisis near Alicante and Conforama.


----------



## Welshpaul (May 9, 2017)

Thanks for that have had a look online at Conforama, however doesn't seem to have the choice I'd like would you suggest visiting the store to get a better idea?.


----------



## dmret (Mar 12, 2013)

I would. My knowledge of furniture stores is limited to north of Alicante. We have fitted out our villa and the cost has been very reasonable.


----------



## Welshpaul (May 9, 2017)

OK thanks for that, we're going to be based in Lo Pagan, any other tips that help would be much appreciated.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

It depends entirely on the quality and sentimental value of your furniture.
When we left the UK for Prague over twelve years ago we sold our properties but kept our furniture and had it delivered to our new home. It was good stuff, not Chippendale but good and we'd had it in our cottage for decades.
We decided to rent so it was important to us to have familiar things around us in our new house.
When we moved to Spain it was transported here apart from a few cheap IKEA type items we'd bought in the Czech Republic.
A friend remarked that our furniture had seen more of Europe than he had.
Others may not be so sentimental and decide it's better to start anew.


----------



## Welshpaul (May 9, 2017)

Thanks for that, probably furnish from new as keeping a home in the UK, we will purchase all electrical appliances in Spain, after that the spend will be on sofa bed, wall cabinets, kitchen table and chairs, 3 beds, outside furniture for bedroom patio, poolside furniture and solarium which will probably be mostly rattan.
Rattan furniture looks expensive in Spain, however another forum contributor has given me a good site called Antichrist which looks pretty reasonable for beds and wall units and even a Bosch washing machine at 185 euros.
Again thanks for contribution.


----------



## Welshpaul (May 9, 2017)

Sorry Anticrisis not Antichrist sorry for the typo just got up after a night shift.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Welshpaul said:


> Sorry Anticrisis not Antichrist sorry for the typo just got up after a night shift.


Antichrist got a laugh from me, one of the best typos I've seen!!

I'd buy new here. It's sometimes difficult to find the style you like, but if you're prepared to compromise and look around a bit (furniture shops are sometimes in improbable places) and not get everything the day after you arrive I think you'll be ok


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Welshpaul said:


> Sorry Anticrisis not Antichrist sorry for the typo just got up after a night shift.


I preferred the original


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Welshpaul said:


> Thanks for that, probably furnish from new as keeping a home in the UK, we will purchase all electrical appliances in Spain, after that the spend will be on sofa bed, wall cabinets, kitchen table and chairs, 3 beds, outside furniture for bedroom patio, poolside furniture and solarium which will probably be mostly rattan.
> Rattan furniture looks expensive in Spain, however another forum contributor has given me a good site called Antichrist which looks pretty reasonable for beds and wall units and even a Bosch washing machine at 185 euros.
> Again thanks for contribution.


Be careful with rattan as if the house is empty over the winter it can go mouldy and it's a ****** to clean. Evern the Antichrist would agree.


----------

